# Dual Monitor bei WOW



## Sandroca (30. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist es möglich WOW auf dem primären Monitor zu spielen und auf dem sekundären Browser und ähnliches zu bedienen? Mein Dualmode funktioniert ausgezeichnet bis ich WOW starte. Danach kann ich den ersten Monitor nicht mehr verlassen.

Grafikkarte ist eine 7950GT mit aktuellem Treiber.

Gruss,
Sandro


----------



## Regnor (30. November 2006)

Sandroca schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ist es möglich WOW auf dem primären Monitor zu spielen und auf dem sekundären Browser und ähnliches zu bedienen? Mein Dualmode funktioniert ausgezeichnet bis ich WOW starte. Danach kann ich den ersten Monitor nicht mehr verlassen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du WoW im maximierten Fenstermodus spielst geht das ohne Probleme.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Sandroca (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Regnor,

genau das war es.

Vielen Dank,
Sandro


----------

